# MO 2010 Trail Cam Bucks



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

Here are a few pics from my trail cams. I don't deer hunt much, but my dad does. I might hunt a little more because of the bruiser 9 point below. What do you guess he would score? 

























Here is a few other bucks that dad is considering with his brand new bow. One might be the same buck.


----------



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

my guess on the 9 is MAYBE 130"


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Real nice deer. I'd put him gross in the 130s, depending on how well he scores mass wise. A real beaut regardless.


----------



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

go shoot him and i'm sure we can find someone to measure him up :beer:


----------



## WINDSOR (Mar 23, 2010)

The 9 will gross in the 150s. Although he doesnt appear to be that old..... good luck


----------

